# Type the person above you based on their voice



## Quernus

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Retsu_ I hear the 6w7 (weak 7 wing) and maybe some sort of INF_
> 
> @OP
> Vocaroo | Voice message



LOL. You do NOT sound like how I expected you to sound (though I didn't realize I even had any expectations).

ENXP 174, or 164, would be my guess (or some order of that). 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Quernus said:


> LOL. You do NOT sound like how I expected you to sound (though I didn't realize I even had any expectations).
> ENXP 174, or 164, would be my guess (or some order of that).
> Vocaroo | Voice message


ENFP 7w6 or 9w1 Sx/So


----------



## Quernus

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENFP 7w6 or 9w1 Sx/So


Now that is amusing, but understandable. I should try again when I'm feeling less delirious, though, maybe.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Quernus said:


> Now that is amusing, but understandable. I should try again when I'm feeling less delirious, though, maybe.


Red Buddha power...
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## OberonHuxley

Someone type me based on this if you may or can. It's called The Tower.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Vocaroo | Voice message
I love this poem. xD


----------



## MelodyGirl

OberonHuxley said:


> Someone type me based on this if you may or can. It's called The Tower.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'm going to say __TP? 



PaintedVixen said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> I love this poem. xD


P.

Really, I'm convinced that the only thing that you can type by voice alone is P vs. J.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

MelodyGirl said:


> P.
> 
> Really, I'm convinced that the only thing that you can type by voice alone is P vs. J.


Oh? Why would you say that?


----------



## MelodyGirl

PaintedVixen said:


> Oh? Why would you say that?


You're just hearing a voice. You can't tell extrovert vs. introvert. You're not even talking about yourself - you're just reading a poem. So I get nothing about *you*. I'd guess INFP just based on the poem you chose, but that's a random guess.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

MelodyGirl said:


> You're just hearing a voice. You can't tell extrovert vs. introvert. You're not even talking about yourself - you're just reading a poem. So I get nothing about *you*. I'd guess INFP just based on the poem you chose, but that's a random guess.


Oooh, let me make one about myself and we'll see what you get?


----------



## MelodyGirl

PaintedVixen said:


> Oooh, let me make one about myself and we'll see what you get?


Tag me when you make it!


----------



## Marisa

Type me!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Derse Dreamer

@MelodyGirl
Vocaroo | Voice message
I did a 12 minutes
what
when did time fly by.


----------



## hauntology

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## hauntology

PaintedVixen said:


> @_MelodyGirl_
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> I did a 12 minutes
> what
> when did time fly by.


Also, for your voice? INFP?


----------



## Reaper

PaintedVixen said:


> @_MelodyGirl_
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> I did a 12 minutes
> what
> when did time fly by.


INFJ? 
You remind me _so_ much of one that I know, so if I'm wrong, it's probably that similarity that threw me off.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Couldn't do this without sounding so unlike the voice I normally use around friends. Apologies.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

HorrorHound said:


> Also, for your voice? INFP?


Your voice reminds me of an ENFP :3



Reaper said:


> INFJ?
> You remind me _so_ much of one that I know, so if I'm wrong, it's probably that similarity that threw me off.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Couldn't do this without sounding so unlike the voice I normally use around friends. Apologies.


INxJ?  
plus, that's the first time someone's typed me as an INFJ! xD Is it my voice or is it what I said?


----------



## Reaper

PaintedVixen said:


> Your voice reminds me of an ENFP :3
> 
> 
> 
> INxJ?
> plus, that's the first time someone's typed me as an INFJ! xD Is it my voice or is it what I said?


Haha, you started off ExFP for me, and then throughout, you seemed more IxFJ. What you said made me think INFJ. 
What have other people typed you as?

I'm surprised you got INxJ (even though it is on point), but not in a negative manner. 
For some reason, I have this feeling that I sound more extroverted, at least in that recording, but you are right.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Alrighty then.....

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Alette

the king of dreams said:


> alrighty then.....
> 
> vocaroo | voice message


intj?


----------



## OberonHuxley

What would you guess by my songs on sound cloud?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

EidolonAlpha said:


> I tried not to listen to _what_ you were saying here, rather _how_ you've said it.
> My guess would be ISFP. You seem to be an introverted Feeler to me. Somehow the way you breathe makes me think so.
> 
> Here's my voice message: Vocaroo | Voice message


Er...breathing patterns is connected to functions? XD

Anyway, uh...I don’t think I can figure out anything from that, other than German being your native tongue. XD


----------



## Retsu

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Er...breathing patterns is connected to functions? XD
> 
> Anyway, uh...I don’t think I can figure out anything from that, other than German being your native tongue. XD


ESTJ based on German


----------



## EidolonAlpha

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Er...breathing patterns is connected to functions? XD
> 
> Anyway, uh...I don’t think I can figure out anything from that, other than German being your native tongue. XD


Yes, it sounds stupid. I think it actually is stupid, too... but the way you breathe has some - let's call it "nervous" touch to it I know from a few Fi's. You seem to actually mean what you're saying (in terms of believing it), but it sounds like you're either not sure what other people might think of it _and_ at the same time make it sound like you don't give a shit what people sound like. I'm probably plain wrong with my conclusion, but this was what came to my mind ^^



Retsu said:


> ESTJ based on German


What makes you think that way? In comparison to the most american people I met, Germans are more introverted, distanced and careful. Often in a very boring manner.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

EidolonAlpha said:


> Yes, it sounds stupid. I think it actually is stupid, too... but the way you breathe has some - let's call it "nervous" touch to it I know from a few Fi's. You seem to actually mean what you're saying (in terms of believing it), but it sounds like you're either not sure what other people might think of it _and_ at the same time make it sound like you don't give a shit what people sound like. I'm probably plain wrong with my conclusion, but this was what came to my mind ^^


I have an anxiety disorder, so that might explain it.


----------



## Retsu

EidolonAlpha said:


> Yes, it sounds stupid. I think it actually is stupid, too... but the way you breathe has some - let's call it "nervous" touch to it I know from a few Fi's. You seem to actually mean what you're saying (in terms of believing it), but it sounds like you're either not sure what other people might think of it _and_ at the same time make it sound like you don't give a shit what people sound like. I'm probably plain wrong with my conclusion, but this was what came to my mind ^^
> 
> 
> What makes you think that way? In comparison to the most american people I met, Germans are more introverted, distanced and careful. Often in a very boring manner.


I was being facetious based on stereotypes. Honestly I know Germans are pretty introverted, we are too. Mainly down south.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Sure we are? socially yes, type introversion? Not sure there is something in our genetics^^


----------



## Retsu

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Sure we are? socially yes, type introversion? Not sure there is something in our genetics^^


Now you're just being pedantic  as a society, then.


----------



## Superfluous

Didn't want someone to type me by my train of thought, so I decided to read things I randomly found on tumblr. They had billions of notes, so it's guaranteed to be cheesy. 

More casual "Love yourself Kiddo"
"Dear Future Daughter"


----------



## 66393

superfluous said:


> didn't want someone to type me by my train of thought, so i decided to read things i randomly found on tumblr. They had billions of notes, so it's guaranteed to be cheesy.
> 
> more casual "love yourself kiddo"
> "dear future daughter"


isfp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@kev
you sound ??FP 6w7 Sp/Sx


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

I'm terrible at this typing stuff myself, but if anyone wants to give it a go, here's the voice recording I made for the 'post your voice' thread.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

lord shang said:


> i'm terrible at this typing stuff myself, but if anyone wants to give it a go, here's the voice recording i made for the 'post your voice' thread.
> 
> vocaroo | voice message


intj 5 =)


----------



## cinnabun

Vocaroo | Voice message


:ninja:


----------



## Retsu

xdollie. said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> :ninja:


I cheated a bit but there's no way in hell you're not ENFP from that. You have about ten different trains of thought all going in different directions. 

"Sumtams I ken soond lyk a maen"
I know the feeling, I'll go on voice chat in some games and they'll say SHAT UP LITAL BOI. :'( Stay strong girl, and enjoy the grocery shopping. <3 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## cinnabun

Retsu said:


> I cheated a bit but there's no way in hell you're not ENFP from that. You have about ten different trains of thought all going in different directions.
> 
> "Sumtams I ken soond lyk a maen"
> I know the feeling, I'll go on voice chat in some games and they'll say SHAT UP LITAL BOI. :'( Stay strong girl, and enjoy the grocery shopping. <3
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


ISFP.

Are you from Manchester? Your accept kinda sounds like you are XP.


----------



## Retsu

xdollie. said:


> ISFP.
> 
> Are you from Manchester? Your accept kinda sounds like you are XP.


Close enough, ISFJ. :>
Not Manchester, no. I am from Lancashire but the part that knows how to talk properly and sounds like none of the rest of it.  None of that I'M GOING TO LOOOOOOK INSIDE THIS BOOOOOOOK! I say I'm going to luk inside this buk. And a teacake has currants in it! A roll of bread is a barmcake!


----------



## enfjmedic

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Luana

enfjmedic said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


ENFJ?
If I haven't seen it in your nick I would probably say INFJ 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## daleks_exterminate

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/zr5i8xg0n0f4m7ac

Type me :kitteh:


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

Laylipap said:


> My Clyp - Clyp
> 
> Go crazy


Are you an ESxJ? 

warning you may be subjected to bad attempts at various accents

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Are you an ESxJ?
> warning you may be subjected to bad attempts at various accents
> Vocaroo | Voice message


ENFP 7w6 or 9w1 Sx/So
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Playful Proxy

ENFP
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## jjcu

infp


----------



## Amaryllis

Since the person above didn't post anything, I'll post a new sample.

It's been said that it's more apparently about typing based on voice than typing based on what is actually said, so I'll speak in my native language.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Grain of Sugar

IFJ?-------here---------and here


----------



## NIHM

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENFP 7w6 or 9w1 Sx/So
> Vocaroo | Voice message


INTJ!!!! *snickers*  









I already know your MBTI but you sound INTJ .... nm... ALIENS!! <------- my topic


----------



## andictator

Vocaroo | Voice message

type me?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Hey, don't forget me


----------



## Roman Empire

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENFP 7w6 or 9w1 Sx/So
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## backdrop12

@apa Super awsome voice man =3 to me its kinda getting an xnfj Jib to me and I do not know why X3.

Anywayz, I have recorded two versions one is the comedy me and one is the semi serious me talking about life. Both of them is unaltered.... I sound like Justin Beiber but please do not be biased XD

Vocaroo | Voice message <----- my comical recording ( due to me being a comedian =3 ).

Vocaroo | Voice message <-------- My semi Serious tone ( just me blabbing along but I am trying to make it have a point one way or another XD )

So yea.....type me if you dare >:3 ( and I hope I get these links in correctly X_X)


----------



## Roman Empire

backdrop12 said:


> @apa Super awsome voice man =3 to me its kinda getting an xnfj Jib to me and I do not know why X3.
> 
> Anywayz, I have recorded two versions one is the comedy me and one is the semi serious me talking about life. Both of them is unaltered.... I sound like Justin Beiber but please do not be biased XD
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message <----- my comical recording ( due to me being a comedian =3 ).
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message <-------- My semi Serious tone ( just me blabbing along but I am trying to make it have a point one way or another XD )
> 
> So yea.....type me if you dare >:3 ( and I hope I get these links in correctly X_X)


The first thing I thought when I heard your voice was that you sounded like some gay people I know. Then I checked your profile, and your sexual orientation is gay. And no, I am not saying it to hetz against you, or chase you with a fork. Some of the coolest people in the world I know are gays, and I can't see the harmful to me, in 2 guys doing it with each other. There exist more dangerous things I would say. (lol)


----------



## backdrop12

I understand x3.ALOT of people call my voice one of the most straight voices they ever heard sooo=p


----------



## 124567

https://clyp.it/ncxrtc03

I meant the poster above above me xD I read it just when I started recording so it was kinda weird for me


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Havah I'm guessing INFP 6w7 > 9w1 > 4w5 sp/??

Vocaroo | Voice message (Lt. Aldo Raine from _Inglourious Basterds_)

Vocaroo | Voice message (_The Ballad of Serenity_; not my singing prime, admittedly)


----------



## 0ptimist

I'm going to take a (figurative) shot in the dark and guess the person in the post above me is ISFP...but I'm still learning the different types. 

Okay, here's mine. It's an excerpt from a podcast I did in 2009, so that's why it has background music, etc.

https://soundcloud.com/irhaven/podwom-why-we-do-what-we-do-excerpt


----------



## Arcypher

Supportive... Sounds like an Fe Dom/aux.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## ObservantFool

My first impression was that you sounded engaging in a way that made me think Fe over Fi. Your tone sounded very xNTP troll to me, but I could also see ENxP.

Vocaroo | Voice message (LOL that was a movie in the background)


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I suck at that but I'd say the poster above is ExFx. 


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

some sort of introvert, maybe INTP? 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sounds INTP.. Perhaps I'm off tangent just a bit.

Here's a recording of me reading a blurb of a book I'm reading currently called "The Nocturnal Journal". I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about..

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0LZq8D6uxPO


----------



## Sybow

megmento said:


> Must say some sensor type, ISTP / ISTJ. Cause a little emotion is shown perhaps?
> 
> This is mine


I'd have to admit, you really have a good voice for singing


----------



## megmento

Sybow said:


> I'd have to admit, you really have a good voice for singing


Awww thank you!


----------



## pwowq

Would type megmento ISFJ.

Okidoki! xD




_ - I wank a lot._
:smug:


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shit shes too gud, time to Join In.

https://soundcloud.com/mike-wu-17/like-a-stone-variable-voice


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ExTP for polr Fi (fake emotions) and showing off social gregariousness 

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/1lp3fecvgpitpvn4


----------



## eatery125

@Xool Xecutioner: I say ENTx, or just ExTx

Now for mine: https://vocaroo.com/i/s1WPTnhp0ap7


----------



## Judson Joist

ISFP

~~~

Here's one of mine.


----------



## F u z z y

Judson Joist said:


> ISFP
> 
> ~~~
> 
> Here's one of mine.


Child Fi


----------



## Crowbo

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hWfY1uya9Q

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0lSo1iZI3Ep


----------



## F u z z y

Crowbo said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hWfY1uya9Q
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0lSo1iZI3Ep


ENTP


----------



## Alana

ESTP
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dN2HunJ8Mw


----------



## bleghc

haha u have the cutest voice  

infp/isfj 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w3 so/sp

here it is! 

i'm the first voice u hear (felt like it would've been more authentic to upload pre-recorded audio than ones i'm doing j for this thread)

*edit*: take a shot every time i say like

*edit #2*: 9 times in 22 seconds omg lmao im so sorry


----------



## Alana

ESFP. Since I have no access to voice recording right now, I can either be skipped or have a second typing based on my first file


----------



## MonarK

TABASCO said:


> ESFP. Since I have no access to voice recording right now, I can either be skipped or have a second typing based on my first file


Tonality and mentality of speaker denotes high Fi. IXFP.
I'll post a soundbite when it's possible.


----------



## Judson Joist

@*TABASCO* INFP










Here's another sample of mine. Yet another gameplay video with commentary a go go.






The person I made it for has an interest in World War 2-era firearms (who doesn't?), so it was sort of tailored around that.


----------



## incision

ISTP, premised solely on that clip.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0De9pORJrfV


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Apparently this is considered ASMR? whatever..

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0d3C9mGELD9

ANd the big boy voice.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1G9pHK6AQ8p


----------



## bleghc

if intp were a voice it would be urs 

no but actually u sound exactly like one of my friends and he's an intp^tm 

me singing u belong w me by taylor swift on vocaroo hope u all enjoy


----------



## Crowbo

Not bad. I would guess EXFP from this. 

I will also post myself singing, but this time, it's the P&F theme song.


----------

